# Piece for a Funeral



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello all,

My great aunt just died. It was her wish for me to play something at her funeral (I play piano), so I am trying to get ideas for what to play. I am currently working on Scriabin Sonata no. 10, Prokofiev PC no. 4, and Copland Piano Variations, none of which would really be appropriate.

I'll take any suggestions of pieces for piano, preferably not too long, that you feel would be appropriate at a funeral. Please do not suggest a Chopin nocturne.

Thank you,
CBD


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What about the Funeral March from Chopin's Second Piano Sonata?


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

..........................................................


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bach's Chaconne (Busoni transcription) or a transcription of the 2nd movement of Beethoven's 7th.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I know nothing about your aunt, and but very little about you (only what you've written in the post above), but I would suggest that you would best honor your aunt by playing something that reminds you of her, or something you know she loved. Or something you once played for her, or that she once heard you play in a recital. It certainly needn't be a funeral march. In fact, your memories of your aunt may be happy ones, and she'd have probably much more enjoyed such a piece herself at a funeral than some dour dirge. So ... be true to yourself, and to your aunt, and find a piece that gives _you _peace. You know your repertoire better than anyone else. Certainly there is a special work in there that you can share with the memory of your aunt. I have a feeling auntie would approve.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

SONNET CLV said:


> I know nothing about your aunt, and but very little about you (only what you've written in the post above), but I would suggest that you would best honor your aunt by playing something that reminds you of her, or something you know she loved. Or something you once played for her, or that she once heard you play in a recital. It certainly needn't be a funeral march. In fact, your memories of your aunt may be happy ones, and she'd have probably much more enjoyed such a piece herself at a funeral than some dour dirge. So ... be true to yourself, and to your aunt, and find a piece that gives _you _peace. You know your repertoire better than anyone else. Certainly there is a special work in there that you can share with the memory of your aunt. I have a feeling auntie would approve.


All though I think this is pretty good advice - I certainly wouldn't classify Bach's Chaconne or the Beethoven piece I suggested as "dour dirges". Actually there are long stretches of both pieces that sound quite happy and optimistic, and of course shades of darker feelings too (to my ears). Just the kind of mixed emotions one may very well experience at a funeral.


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> I know nothing about your aunt, and but very little about you (only what you've written in the post above), but I would suggest that you would best honor your aunt by playing something that reminds you of her, or something you know she loved. Or something you once played for her, or that she once heard you play in a recital. It certainly needn't be a funeral march. In fact, your memories of your aunt may be happy ones, and she'd have probably much more enjoyed such a piece herself at a funeral than some dour dirge. So ... be true to yourself, and to your aunt, and find a piece that gives _you _peace. You know your repertoire better than anyone else. Certainly there is a special work in there that you can share with the memory of your aunt. I have a feeling auntie would approve.


In that vein, I think Chopin Ballade no. 1 could work. Everything else I that could work that I have played before I have sworn off ever playing again. That might be what I go with.

I actually, now that I think about it, think the Scriabin Sonata could work if I played it more rhythmically straight and less over the top from how it is usually performed (which is how I plan to play it anyway).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Too bad you don't play the cello. Practically an endless supply of dirges.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I second Sonnet CLV


----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## kikko (Jun 19, 2014)

(2nd movement)


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I would like to suggest these two pieces from "Our Town" suite by Aaron Copland.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

One doesn't need something overtly sad or evocative of grief. In fact, I personally think that is a bad idea. I would go for serious, contemplative and, above all, beautiful. I think a late piano piece by Brahms would be perfect. Something like Op. 118 no 2, although there are a number of good choices in Opp, 116-119:


----------

